# phobia of eating out?



## hellogoodbye (Dec 15, 2007)

it seems whenever i go out to dinner at a restaurant or just a takeaway shop. anywhere i have to eat in a public place, i have this sudden fear of vomiting.. i can feel the anxiety, as i just get this feeling of a sudden rush of adrenaline and it turns into nausea
i can eat at home fine, although anytime i head out side of the house to eat (at school and work) i just cant eat. i have to force myself to finish something really small and even then im hungry, but i just cant down anymore food

does anyone else get really bad nausea before eating out?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the exact same problem. Before, I could eat a couple of burgers, even pizza and it was fine..I would even challenge my friends to a eating contest. Now, I can't eat ANYTHING in public...I'll throw up. One time, I forced myself to eat and it "almost" came up and I had to rush out of there. I just can't seem to eat even if I'm hungry in public, my friends often question this...and I tell them I'm not really hungry (yeah right).
This problem might have occured due to two reasons in my case:
I decided to start running and getting into heavy athletic training. Also, just before, we went to a "New Orleans" style restaurant and I ordered "Mussels and Clams" appetizer even though my friends told me that it was disgusting (Hey, I have never had either before) and after eating it, I got food poisoning (when I came home, I threw up).

The last time I went out, I did finally eat something...2 small slices of pizza in a BUFFET....and I had to eat it in itty bitty pieces to prevent throwing up. Again, my friends went for 2-3 servings while I went only once and when I did go, all I brought back was a small slice of pizza while everyone was stuffing themselves.

I've been tempted to book a whole restaurant and hire a fake public so I can eat in front of them just to see if I will actually throw up.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hellogoodbye said:


> does anyone else get really bad nausea before eating out?


For me it's discomfort & fear of eating out, especially at places I've never been before, but never nausea.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not me....I eat out at restaurants, new or old faves, without any problem. Not sure why this doesnt effect me when other situations do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't mind eating out, aside from worrying about getting food all over my face lol.

But that's just me being paranoid. Really I am a neat eater in public. I think.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

If I feel that people are paying attention to me while I'm eating, I may be temporarily unable to swallow. No one notices, but it's uncomfortable.


----------



## GREEKxISLANDxGAL (Dec 29, 2007)

hun, that's emetophobia. 
don't know if you've heard of it before, i hadn't when I finally learned I had it. Apparently, lots of people w/ it also suffer social phobia. But yeah, that's very much typical of emetophobia, not being able to eat in public.


----------



## MUS1CJUNK1E (Jan 7, 2008)

I definitely had that issue before. Not so much now, but I used to have a really hard time going with people to eat. I think it centered around the bathroom. I would feel like I had to go to the bathroom because I was anxious. But then I would feel like everytime I ate out with people I used the bathroom when they didn't and that they would think I was weird. This just brought more anxiety and more uneasy stomach and needing to use the bathroom. It was a bad cycle. I got to the point I was taking xanax just to go eat. Eventually, after going out enough times on xanax I kind of trained myself to do it and now I don't need it.


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes. In high school I didn't eat lunch because of this. I don't have anyone to go out to eat with so I don't worry about it anymore, yay...


----------

